# Some religions just will not work in a free society.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No Cookies | Daily Telegraph

Five arrested after two Indian cattle traders found hanging dead in tree | Asia | News | The Independent

Kenyan army battles al-Shabab militants in Somalia | News | DW.COM | 20.03.2016

3 different continents. 3 forms of war/ terror. All involve Islam. Imagine if it were not the religion of peace. These do not involve the North America or Europe which has gotten a lot of attention here. Antarctica has no issues for obvious reasons and I have not seen much about South America. And we as a nation are supposed to let them all in? Of course hanging cattle traders would not fit either unless you work for the BLM.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When do we get to solutions part of the narrative?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It's been this way for 900 years. Islam has ALWAYS been the oppressive theocracy that has muddied the water for all religion. Uninformed people try to due the right thing by treating all religions "fairly" and not picking on one more than the other, but they forget to see if one RELIGION picks on the others. 
The left tried to establish a brutal "Christian" theocracy under Wilson, (see;liberal fascism) but mostly failed, and now they are in love with Islam for the same reasons; they see theocracy as a practical means to an end. If the can't get people on board with there big governments, using social programs and school and targeted financial handouts, maybe the wrath of Allahas goat sodomizers can.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To be honest with you, we do not need any muzslimes in this country.
The izslime problem was so bad in India that the country was divided along religious lines, ending up with India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Cashmere.
Today the muzslimes are looking to take over the rest of India, from Pakistan in the north to Indonesia in the east causing problems with terr. attacks.
They really don't care how many of their people die as long as they convert India and the world to izslime.
There is no way they can be faithful to their religion and be loyal to the United States, 
the two just conflict, and as taught by the kuntran, it is OK to lie about your loyalties.
I personally think that any iota of disloyalty shown by any muzslime invader be cause to kick their ass out of here.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I just did get to the solution, in not so many words. Conservatism. A small conservative government WILL remove the threat of Islam, not by crushing Islam as a religion, but by limiting it as a theocracy, as a threat to a free society like any other big government.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> I just did get to the solution, in not so many words. Conservatism. A small conservative government WILL remove the threat of Islam, not by crushing Islam as a religion, but by limiting it as a theocracy, as a threat to a free society like any other big government.


.303 solution works better and is permanent.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

True, but then we are them. And that defeats the point.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Any religion that forces it's will upon the people is wrong, it should always be a choice. Judgement for not believing is only determined by God.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> When do we get to solutions part of the narrative?


Do you remember the outcome of the old game: Cowboys and Indians???

One of these days we'll have to play Cowboys and Muslims.

The Indians will be more than happy to tell you that between the cowboys and the 7th cavalry, . . . it all didn't work out too well for them.

******** are looking at the same scenario.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> True, but then we are them. And that defeats the point.


NO, this is a liberal opinion.
Our survival depends on our stiffening our backs, and do away with this type of lib BS.
Show me where you way is working. 
I have been following the progression for over 40 years and in that time the.303 solution is the only one that has stopped them en mass.
They like a fungus have encroached on the known world for domination for 1,400 years.
I took the sword and MEN with guts to push it out of countries. 
We won't do that with the libs and metros living today in this country, their solution is accommodation and then even more accommodation, until the izslimes rule.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

you know it is bad when even liberals like Bill Maher gets that Islam is evil

a must watch


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We only like Fox. Sorry.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> True, but then we are them. And that defeats the point.


I say we use that solution. Not preemptively, but certainly and decisively in retaliation. A message "we're willing to let you believe what you want (no matter how stupid it is), but if you mess with the bull, you get Both Horns! Enjoy your virgins. Cause if you try anything, you'll see them soon"


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Certainly in self defense. But we can't be allowed to fight on there level.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Certainly in self defense. But we can't be allowed to fight on there level.


Why not? the Spaniards did it with the moors at Cordoba.
French did it in the battle of Tours. 
The pols did it at Vienna with the turks.
It took the sword and a lot of muzslime blood.
The hell with principles, we need to win!
We went to the same level as the japs in the pacific, look at how many survived out of the total on each island.
No quarter was asked or given with just cause.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Wars are fought over Religion , wars are fought over real estate---


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why not? the Spaniards did it with the moors at Cordoba.
> French did it in the battle of Tours.
> The pols did it at Vienna with the turks.
> It took the sword and a lot of muzslime blood.
> ...


I'm in agreement. But I think it has to do with setting boundaries. It's ok if you behave badly in your own home as long as it stays in your home. I have no right to tell you how to live. 
But bring your crap into my house, my neighborhood, my country (whichever is appropriate) and you'll pay the piper


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

An example of how dealing with them is not in your best interest.
At the end of WW2 the French had problems with the tribes in Algiers and Morocco.
These were French territories from colonial times, and the FFL always had to deal with them with a lot of trouble.
now those muzslime bastards are French citizens, and can travel across the Med to Marseilles at any time and migrate north to Paris at will with french papers.
we see how well that has worked out for the french in the city of lights and terror.
As with in every other case, the muzslimes bring their forced religion of peace on the citizens of the target country.
They even assault the women on the beaches of the Rivera for wearing bikinis or less.
They need to be beaten back across the med as before and stuck in the sand or exterminated in place for the good of the people to survive
I do see not tactical applications problems too heinousness used on them as they do use non believers..

Eradication is the key.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Through the centuries, the only answer has been to acknowledge the problem and combat it head-on. Beat it down and contain it.

Today, it is not allowed to identity the problem, and our governments are importing the problem into every western nation. Question is, why? They know history; they know what they are doing.

It seems to me that we have more than one problem; more than one enemy.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

For the Last Phqin time Islam is not a religon its an ideology, just like nazism or facism or communism.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We only like Fox. Sorry.


then you are missing out on the ONE time Bill Maher is right


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If they are trouble in this country and can't live by our laws " Kill them all let God sort them out as he wishes " ,, don't let them breed .


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The izslime problem was so bad in India that the country was divided along religious lines, ending up with India, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Cashmere.


Well, yes... but... only to a point...

Certainly when India became independent there was the big split between the Muslims and Hindi, yes, that lead to the creation of Pakistan and Bangladesh... and a part of Afghanistan was split out of it as well as Cashmere... but... we have to remember that colonial empires tended to draw lines on maps that did not exist before the colony, and that often disappear after the colony is turned over to the locals. This is quite evident in the middle east, where most of the countries were just drawn with a ruler on a map by the brits following WWI without ANY regard to traditional tribal and cultural traditional ownership, and that's been no end of troubles for the world ever since.

Afghanistan has ALWAYS been an area that is divided by tribal warlords, it was that way before the Ottomans, before the British, during British "rule", and up until this day.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> 
> Five arrested after two Indian cattle traders found hanging dead in tree | Asia | News | The Independent
> 
> ...


CamelT03, you should really read more history and less klan pamphlets. People have been killing one another in the name of religion (all religions) since the invention of religion. in fact your own arguments show that as a Christian you are no better than these people you rail against. You prolly don;t even know a Muslim personally, yet you are advocating a ban on them.

Shame on the rest of you who endorsed his writings. Worse yet, many of you refer to yourselves as patriots and Americans, yet you are so quick to disregard the core principles that define this nation. Camel, you are neither a good Christian, nor a true American.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, Ralph, I KNOW many muzslimes, NONE of them are worth a damn!!!
The ones I know are Syrians, Lebanese and mongrels aka Palestinians.
None of them are worth a F'K, a couple let it be known they were happy about the twin towers.
The all have NO LOYALTY to this country only to allahole.
One a Lebanese, planned on poisoning his Jewish customers, he was born here!
Took over his immigrant fathers meat market, market is located in a Jewish business district.
They welcomed the father who sold Kosher meats and many other "K" foodstuffs.
The son went to school with my brother from K-6 and they hung around together until he started talking about avenging his ancestors.
It was the guys wife who stopped him from committing the act, pointing to their three kids, who would suffer.
She told my brother about the plan, they were good friends and schoolmates also.
That is the mentality of those who REALLY believe in allahole, they care not of their social surroundings, just some asshole idea to spread izslime..
.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> CamelT03, you should really read more history and less klan pamphlets. People have been killing one another in the name of religion (all religions) since the invention of religion. in fact your own arguments show that as a Christian you are no better than these people you rail against. You prolly don;t even know a Muslim personally, yet you are advocating a ban on them.
> 
> Shame on the rest of you who endorsed his writings. Worse yet, many of you refer to yourselves as patriots and Americans, yet you are so quick to disregard the core principles that define this nation. Camel, you are neither a good Christian, nor a true American.


Got to love it when you show how truly ignorant of others you are. I won when again you started with an personal insult. If your the definition of a good American or a Christian, we are going to hell in a hand basket soon. A roto rooter between your ears would do no harm. Your missing the point entirely. Statistically on this planet Muslims are disproportionately involved in violence against any culture or religion different than their own. I also pointed out hanging cattle traders (Muslims) by Hindus as not fitting into a free society also. Maybe you should take your own advise and read. Or is that asking too much?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Camel, you are a racist. Just admit it and I'll quit hassling you.
But continue to hide under the banner of a patriot and I'll needle you anytime it suits me.

The fact remains: America was founded on religious freedom, it is a hallmark philosophy of America.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Camel, you are a racist. Just admit it and I'll quit hassling you.
> But continue to hide under the banner of a patriot and I'll needle you anytime it suits me.
> 
> The fact remains: America was founded on religious freedom, it is a hallmark philosophy of America.


Your ignorance of the foundation of America is exceeded only by your ignorance of the history of wars and what caused them. Well, that and your ignorant use of the Klan to insult someone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, you'll quit with the drap because I said so. Not in the mood for your crap stirring.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

He has yet to deny any of it.
And the Pilgrims did indeed come here to escape religious persecution.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Distrust of Muslims is NOT racist. Muslims are located among ALL the races. The FACT is that 75% of Muslims either ACTIVELY or PASSIVELY agree with ISIS activities. As many or more believe that leaving the Muslim faith should punished by death. A large number believe in honor killings of their own relatives for not being in lock step with their edicts. More than half of MALE, and to a lesser degree FEMALES are in favor of Clitoral Circumcision, which essentially robs those affected of any pleasure. Islam is a threat to women...period. In many Muslim countries, women are not allowed to drive cars, leave their homes without a family escort, walk beside their husbands, earn an education, and other slanders against them. In even MODERN Muslim countries, a woman raped will only see justice if three MALES appear as witnesses..... otherwise, despite violent rape, she may be prosecuted for adutery...and this has happened to WESTERN, non-Muslim women in those countries as well. (Dubai as an example). Muhammed , the great prophet, was a PEDOPHILE!!! In many Muslim countries, young boys backsides are considered open for use until the boy sprouts pubic hair....THAT IS A FACT! What is Heaven to a Muslim? 72 Virgins that will essentially be SLAVES to the newly deceased. And speaking of slavery, it is happening with Imam's blessings in Iraq, Syria, Somalia, and many other Muslim lands. Perfectly legal by their definition.

Islam is NOT a religion of Peace... it is a political movement to dominate the entire world... and it wants to happen here ASAP! It is the essence of EVIL, and many should study their history better. The Crusades were NOT started by Christians...it was the Islamic attack on Jerusalem that kicked it off.

EVIL EVIL EVIL! Keep them the FK out of our country.

Screw 'em.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Camel, you are a racist. Just admit it and I'll quit hassling you.
> But continue to hide under the banner of a patriot and I'll needle you anytime it suits me.
> 
> The fact remains: America was founded on religious freedom, it is a hallmark philosophy of America.


Edit you ralph. You don't know shit about racism.

Slippy. Do NOT piss me off with the language. Your friend, Denton.

Denton, Ralph and I are OK except for when he calls everyone racists. Sometimes people like Ralph need to be called out. The "F" word usually gets the point across. Your friend Slippy2.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

ralph, everyone here is sick and tired of you calling them racists. Stick to camping, firearms and other stuff prepping, you do a good job there and many enjoy your posts. You constantly calling other people racists shows how much of a dickhead douchebag you can be. stop being a dickhead, douchebag OK?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

They say that 50% of the people you meet have an IQ below 100.
Now I know where they congregate.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

"Stick to camping, firearms and other stuff prepping"
Actually that is what I have been saying to all of you for a long time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> They say that 50% of the people you meet have an IQ below 100.
> Now I know where they congregate.


Is this why you associate and feel comfortable here, being at 101?
Feel superior?
Just to make you feel better, I am a racist, there I admit it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I can see Ralphs point about religious freedom. But it seems to me that most of the muslims don't want to be American anyways. Sure they want to come here but then they go to changing things until our once American streets start to look like little Pakistan.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> He has yet to deny any of it.
> And the Pilgrims did indeed come here to escape religious persecution.
> View attachment 15544


The first American Colony was St Augustine Florida which was founded by Spain. They're ideals of religious tolerance and freedom can be seen in the history of the conquistadors, convert to Catholicism or die. The first (successful) English colony in the United States was Jamestown which was founded for economic reasons not religious ones. What your referring to is the Puritans which came in much later, they where fleeing religious persecution which is ironic because they imposed their brand of religion on everybody and had no problem hanging people for "sins" such as homosexuality, adultery, or "witchcraft."

Don't get me wrong, I consider myself a Christian and the teachings of Jesus Christ should be the example that people follow. Treat your neighbor as yourself, have compassion for the poor. The problem is like everything man has corrupted it and now we have the bloated institution of the protestant and catholic churches. Christians can be just as bad as muslims. My issue is that in the name of political correctness we can't call a spade a spade including those who bomb abortion clinics or towers.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Feel this is relevant


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> I just did get to the solution, in not so many words. Conservatism. A small conservative government WILL remove the threat of Islam, not by crushing Islam as a religion, but by limiting it as a theocracy, as a threat to a free society like any other big government.


Hear hear!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I believe Islam has already been defeated, if your a believer, then there is no argument! There will be suffering at first, but it's them who will suffer the most in the end!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Through the centuries, the only answer has been to acknowledge the problem and combat it head-on. Beat it down and contain it.
> 
> Today, it is not allowed to identity the problem, and our governments are importing the problem into every western nation. Question is, why? They know history; they know what they are doing.
> 
> It seems to me that we have more than one problem; more than one enemy.


We elected our enemies. The gate keeper betrayed us and our many enemies are now among us.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Got to love it when you show how truly ignorant of others you are. I won when again you started with an personal insult. If your the definition of a good American or a Christian, we are going to hell in a hand basket soon. A roto rooter between your ears would do no harm. Your missing the point entirely. Statistically on this planet Muslims are disproportionately involved in violence against any culture or religion different than their own. I also pointed out hanging cattle traders (Muslims) by Hindus as not fitting into a free society also. Maybe you should take your own advise and read. Or is that asking too much?


most people don't understand the concept of freedom until it pertains to someone infringing on theirs.
freedom is when you have the choice to choose what your
sexual preferences ,religion, choice(you want me to go there?) and way you want to live your life. 
I have no problems with anyone that keeps to them selves -I do have problems with people that continuously try and stick their nose into others business and tell them how wrong it is 
once you change the books and make something un lawful or what ever and take away a choice you have given up some of your freedom and everyone else. 
my point of view is this no amount of praying to God you do for me will get me to heaven only I can do that likewise from me to you , and at that time I will be judged by Jesus not you -you will not be called upon to bare witness to my sins against me no will you be called as a good character reference -in other words you can not condemn or save me so don't even try.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> 
> Five arrested after two Indian cattle traders found hanging dead in tree | Asia | News | The Independent
> 
> ...


Genesis 16:11 And the angel of the Lord said unto her, Behold, thou art with child and shalt bear a son, and shalt call his name Ishmael; because the Lord hath heard thy affliction. 12 And he will be a wild man; his hand will be against every man, and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell in the presence of all his brethren.

This is why we cannot trust muslims to behave in a civilized way. 
.





Ralph Rotten said:


> Camel, you are a racist. Just admit it and I'll quit hassling you.
> But continue to hide under the banner of a patriot and I'll needle you anytime it suits me.
> 
> The fact remains: America was founded on religious freedom, it is a hallmark philosophy of America.


Actually, settlers came here to escape persecution and worship how they wanted. But then each settlement initially established their own church, and required all to attend. If you didn't attend the established church or publicly differed from them, you would be beaten or put in jail. Many Baptists preachers (who brought us the Bill of Rights) suffered these things for preaching straight from the Bible and not from some official church's doctrines. It wasn't until the British established stronger control over the colonies that freedom of religious association became a reality though, the minority was still persecuted to a point.



Ralph Rotten said:


> They say that 50% of the people you meet have an IQ below 100.
> Now I know where they congregate.


If you don't like those you congregate with, why do you stay?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Case in point: At least 13 dead after explosions at Brussels airport, Metro station | Fox News

As of 0530 hrs. Fox on TV is reporting 23 dead in 5 explosions and gun fire at Brussels Airport and some subway stations. Tell me again why we need to be tolerant and accepting?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Oops :/


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> 
> Five arrested after two Indian cattle traders found hanging dead in tree | Asia | News | The Independent
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I quit coming to this forum. Seemed like every time I login the first post would be something hateful and vile about Mexicans or Blacks or Arabs (oddly never anything against Jews?) And not only that, but these threads being posted were not just against people who commit wrong or hurt others, no, these were posts that damned an entire ethnic class or religion. Even more amazing was how many people deny that their beliefs are racist or discriminatory (or lash out at anyone who objects)

But I come back, and there at the top of the new threads list is this little gem, like a polished turd. It has nothing to do with prepping or survival in the apocalypse. I don't understand why the mods even allow it, or any of the political speech. In the apocalypse we are going to eat the politicians first so why are they even a topic in this forum?

I CAME HERE TO TALK ABOUT PREPPING SO IF YOU LADIES ARE DONE WITH YOUR HENPECKING COULD WE GET BACK ON TOPIC?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I just want to point out that there are Muslims that are Christian, racism does not apply to an ideology of which is Islam, not that I am advocating anything, just wanted to put that out there.


Whaaaaattt?? Muslim is NOT a race... A Muslim means that you are a practitioner of Islam. They are the same thing!

You are confusing Muslim with Arab. There are NO Christian Muslims! Where in the hell do you get that idea??

There are "Muslims" among every Race.... and among every ethnicity...Arab, European, American, Asian, Chinese, Indonesian (largest population of Muslims in the world) and everywhere else in the world.

You can't be Muslim AND a Christian! LOL!!

Disclaimer: I have no horse in this race.... I'm Buddhist (Really)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> I just want to point out that there are Muslims that are Christian, racism does not apply to an ideology of which is Islam, not that I am advocating anything, just wanted to put that out there.


I am not certain where on God's green earth you came up with this notion.

A closer reality would be to say you could get Vitamin D milk from a gas pump at the Sunoco station.

Muslims first of all are the singular most racist bastards ever to grace this planet. They are not a race, . . . they are an ideology, . . . it is a form of government, . . . it does not have "elected" officials, . . . they are all installed by their personal use of the sword, gun, bombs, terror etc.

The have their allegiance committed to a man somewhere who makes the proclamation that he is indeed one of the latest in a string of little prophets, . . . installed and working to bring about the ideals of the big prophet Mohammed.

They have plagiarized the Nordic religion, the Jewish religion and the Christian religion, . . . stolen ideas from all to make "their" religion palatable to the ignorant, the stupid, the imbecilic, and any one else who wants to rape, rob, pillage, and plunder, . . . all the while being told that if they die while robbing, pillaging, and plundering, . . . they get to go to the Islamic Valhalla, . . . get 72 virgins, . . . and "live happily ever after".

If, . . . and I say a BIGGG, . . . "IF" these so called people are such wonderful, caring, peaceful, loving examples of human kind: why is it that almost none of them are doctors, are credible professors, . . . why do they not have inventions added to their list of accomplishments, . . . and the best list of that is the Nobel prizes. Where is there contribution to society, to the masses, to humanity.

Where is it????? IT DOES NOT EXIST. These inbred bastard animals, . . . have no intellect for the most part, . . . they actually are the modern equivalent of a neanderthal, . . . they have been so deeply inbred down through the centuries, . . . they have lost the capacity to think on their own, . . . but rather like cattle, must follow only the strongest bull in the pasture.

No, . . . they are not Christians, . . . could be if they were willing to submit their lives to Jesus Christ, . . . but they cannot do that and hold on to that 7th century mad man, Mohammed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> Disclaimer: I have no horse in this race.... *I'm Buddhist* (Really)


 So now I get it..... you plan on coming back to your next life as a elf! Makes more sense now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> You can't be Muslim AND a Christian! LOL!!
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no horse in this race.... I'm Buddhist (Really)


Buddha blesses you!
May you reach nirvana.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Until the overthrow of the Shaw, there was little muzslime activity in the Christian world.
There was activity on the rim of Africa, on Mindanao and typically around Israel.
These are predominantly muzslime to start with or have a long history of muzslime versus ????? opposition, but it remained local.
After the Iranian takeover the exportation of terror started.
Now today the virus has spread all over the world, and it must be exterminated in whatever manner that is effective.
The Brussels attacks today show that it will not stop until the problem is give a .303 injection.
The turd in the WH has given billions to them and we will pay for it in the long run.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Whaaaaattt?? Muslim is NOT a race... A Muslim means that you are a practitioner of Islam. They are the same thing!
> 
> You are confusing Muslim with Arab. There are NO Christian Muslims! Where in the hell do you get that idea??
> 
> ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Buddha blesses you!
> May you reach nirvana.


I stand corrected,wrong choice of words


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I am not certain where on God's green earth you came up with this notion.
> 
> A closer reality would be to say you could get Vitamin D milk from a gas pump at the Sunoco station.
> 
> ...


Wrong choice of words, I maybe should have said there are Arab Christians, ooooopppppssss.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> This is exactly why I quit coming to this forum. Seemed like every time I login the first post would be something hateful and vile about Mexicans or Blacks or Arabs (oddly never anything against Jews?) And not only that, but these threads being posted were not just against people who commit wrong or hurt others, no, these were posts that damned an entire ethnic class or religion. Even more amazing was how many people deny that their beliefs are racist or discriminatory (or lash out at anyone who objects)
> 
> But I come back, and there at the top of the new threads list is this little gem, like a polished turd. It has nothing to do with prepping or survival in the apocalypse. I don't understand why the mods even allow it, or any of the political speech. In the apocalypse we are going to eat the politicians first so why are they even a topic in this forum?
> 
> I CAME HERE TO TALK ABOUT PREPPING SO IF YOU LADIES ARE DONE WITH YOUR HENPECKING COULD WE GET BACK ON TOPIC?


A couple of things I would like to say about this.

Right now, people are doing their best to survive in Muslim-held parts of the world. Right now in Brussels, some are doing their best to hand on to life while over thirty didn't make it. All these have something in common, and it isn't race, sex or national origin. It is only one thing.

Western governments are bringing into their nations the people who follow an ideology that demands those who do not abide by their way of life and governance are to be subjugated or killed. Meanwhile, you declare those who understand the threat are bigoted. That demands a B.S. flag on the play.

This is about survival, like it or not.

Now, you want to pretend as if this is not true? That you issue and those who you as a man are to protect. There are other threads, and there are many, many threads from many people that have been written down through the years that will help you. Furthermore, you are just as much able to create threads as anyone else.

Now, lady, if you are done complaining about other people's opinion, get out of the thread you don't like and get into one you do like, or start one that interests you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Izslime and jihad present the greatest organized threat against the west, I mean against us as a nation and as an individual!
Be it a lone wolf or 20 ******** in a unified attack, the mission is the same, to subjugate or kill us.
Being a "good Christian" in response is in my opinion an act of impotence, they have to be treated with like brutality.
The politically correct bullshit shoved down our throats is destroying us with abject denial.
The solution is simple, physical destruction, the problem is where to apply it.
We need to identify the sponsors of these turds and put death and destruction upon them,
if a nation state like Iran, pound it into the ground every time there is an attack, go after the leaders and let the world know we will kill them all..
We find a musk that the imam is preaching jihad, kill him and blow up the musk. (yes that is my spelling for it, the inside smells like a goats ass).


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't let the door hit you in the ass Daddy O.

This has everything to do with survival. The facts are clear that one of the largest threats to the USA and western society is the infiltration of those from other shit hole countries who want;

A piece of the $4+Trillion dollar pie or

Want to do away with our way of life and our Republic alltogether.

If you really understood what real racism is, you would understand the gist of many of these threads.

So you keep waiting for the zombies. And again, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.



Daddy O said:


> This is exactly why I quit coming to this forum. Seemed like every time I login the first post would be something hateful and vile about Mexicans or Blacks or Arabs (oddly never anything against Jews?) And not only that, but these threads being posted were not just against people who commit wrong or hurt others, no, these were posts that damned an entire ethnic class or religion. Even more amazing was how many people deny that their beliefs are racist or discriminatory (or lash out at anyone who objects)
> 
> But I come back, and there at the top of the new threads list is this little gem, like a polished turd. It has nothing to do with prepping or survival in the apocalypse. I don't understand why the mods even allow it, or any of the political speech. In the apocalypse we are going to eat the politicians first so why are they even a topic in this forum?
> 
> I CAME HERE TO TALK ABOUT PREPPING SO IF YOU LADIES ARE DONE WITH YOUR HENPECKING COULD WE GET BACK ON TOPIC?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

United we stand! Divided we fall!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> A couple of things I would like to say about this.
> 
> Right now, people are doing their best to survive in Muslim-held parts of the world. Right now in Brussels, some are doing their best to hand on to life while over thirty didn't make it. All these have something in common, and it isn't race, sex or national origin. It is only one thing.
> 
> ...


Well, see, finally someone has framed it as some form of an apocalypse so it would be appropriate to this forum. About damned time.

So let's follow your logic: First off there are not even enough jihadists to hold their caliphate...even with the Saudis pilots (who are miserable halfwits who can't seem to hit anything but large public gatherings.) Isis, Boko Harum and these other extremist groups can barely hold ground in the badlands where they have some measure of support, and you act like they could take over America? Take over America? Really. Immigrants have been trying for hundreds of years and see where it got them--mainstreamed by the 3rd gen.

So I agree, the extremists are some very bad guys and should be exterminated PDFQ. Where I take exception with this entire thread (besides the oxymoronic title) is that it condemns ALL muslims, including the millions that have been living here in America for years and years.

And those of you who think you are being clever by parsing it down by saying that Islam is not a race so it's not racism...that's no different than Bill Clinton perjuring himself on the stand by saying that he did not have sex with Monica Lewinsky. The things you say are the textbook definition of discrimination:

dis·crim·i·na·tion
dəˌskriməˈnāSH(ə)n/
noun
1.
the unjust or prejudicial treatment of different categories of people or things, especially on the grounds of race, age, or sex.
"victims of racial discrimination"
synonyms:	prejudice, bias, bigotry, intolerance, narrow-mindedness, unfairness, inequity, favoritism, one-sidedness, partisanship;

So, sure, here in America you have a right to this opinion of yours, but then again* I too* have a right to disagree with you. If you don't like it then mebbe it is *you *that should move to another country.

Arabs taking over America...as if. If you believe that then clearly you failed high school math. America is the most powerful nation in the history of the earth, and immigrants have been trying to take over since the beginning (including your own ancestors, those filthy immigrants with their filthy foreign ways.) and look where it got them...mainstreamed. Hell, I consider it outright heresy to make such assertions.

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all Men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness."


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

"If you really understood what real racism is, you would understand the gist of many of these threads."
Slippy


What the frack? Dood, that's some good chronic you b smoking. Good enough to make a pasty white ******* think he knows something about discrimination and racism? Clearly you are high if you think you know anything about being rousted by every other cop, or singled out in the airport every time I fly, or having my bags searched over and over again, or stopped at checkpoints 60 miles within our own borders and told that my papers are not in order (even though I was born in America.) While I am not Muslim, I am frequently mistaken for one so I have a keen understanding of how Arabs are treated in this country. 

So when I hear people talk like you do, as far as I am concerned the real enemy to America is people like you. You are contrary to the American ethos, and you advocate violence against people who have committed no crimes, people who are legal US citizens. In fact, you are exactly the kinda guy who would enact a Christian caliphate if you had your druthers. I fear your type as much as I fear the jihadists.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> "If you really understood what real racism is, you would understand the gist of many of these threads."
> Slippy
> 
> What the frack? Dood, that's some good chronic you b smoking. Good enough to make a pasty white ******* think he knows something about discrimination and racism? Clearly you are high if you think you know anything about being rousted by every other cop, or singled out in the airport every time I fly, or having my bags searched over and over again, or stopped at checkpoints 60 miles within our own borders and told that my papers are not in order (even though I was born in America.) While I am not Muslim, I am frequently mistaken for one so I have a keen understanding of how Arabs are treated in this country.
> ...


Have you tried not being a douchebag?:eagerness:
PS- I bet I'm darker skinned than you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Daddy O said:


> This is exactly why I quit coming to this forum. Seemed like every time I login the first post would be something hateful and vile about Mexicans or Blacks or Arabs (oddly never anything against Jews?) And not only that, but these threads being posted were not just against people who commit wrong or hurt others, no, these were posts that damned an entire ethnic class or religion. Even more amazing was how many people deny that their beliefs are racist or discriminatory (or lash out at anyone who objects)
> 
> But I come back, and there at the top of the new threads list is this little gem, like a polished turd. It has nothing to do with prepping or survival in the apocalypse. I don't understand why the mods even allow it, or any of the political speech. In the apocalypse we are going to eat the politicians first so why are they even a topic in this forum?
> 
> *I CAME HERE TO TALK ABOUT PREPPING SO IF YOU LADIES ARE DONE WITH YOUR HENPECKING COULD WE GET BACK ON TOPIC*?


no one asked you to read or enter a threat on a subject that does not meet your perimeters of open discussion so why did you even answer or even look at this thread if it is not in your subject reading list or did you just put on the I'm blind fuzzy glasses for a second right before having flashbacks or kindergarten?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well ralph you don't have any I believe in Jesus tattoo's do yah -I bet that would shut up any fool that thinks your Islam-look I have been searched just about every time I go to the airport I was even searched at LA X in class A uniform under orders signed by the president at the time so explain that BS.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Clearly you are high if you think you know anything about being rousted by every other cop, or singled out in the airport every time I fly, or having my bags searched over and over again, or stopped at checkpoints 60 miles within our own borders and told that my papers are not in order (even though I was born in America.) While I am not Muslim, I am frequently mistaken for one so I have a keen understanding of how Arabs are treated in this country


Have you considered the possibility that you might look or act like you are up to something? I know lots of blacks and ****** that never get hassled by the police. Hell, I am married to an ***** and she has never, in the 30 years I've know her, been hassled by the police. Of course, my black friends and ***** friends are clean and well spoken, so why would anybody be suspicious of them? If you find yourself drawing too much attention from law enforcement, maybe you should ask yourself what YOU are doing to cause it.

Or you could just continue with your same prejudice attitudes towards police that you accuse all of us having towards the heathen muslim bastards.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sitting here trying to decide how I'm going to word this post. In my true heart of hearts I believe it is xenophobic and ignorant to lump an entire group of people into a single category because of the actions of a few. There are countless examples of this and I wont get into each and every one other than to remind several people here of their words against liberals wanting to take guns away from everybody because of the actions of a few. I won't deny that Islam doesn't have a culture problem now because they do especially those Muslims that weren't born into western values. I also believe that given the current climate any person refugee or not coming from that part of the world should be subject to scrutiny and should be vetted before being allowed permanent status in the United States. It would be foolish not to. 

There is no easy solution to this war and make no mistake it is a war whether congress calls it that or not. There are going to be many battles and like today, the good guys are going to lose some. Innocent people are going to die in incidents like today's or in the drone strikes that will be following soon. Our best bet is to stay the course, don't give up the values that makes the United States the greatest nation in the world, and pray the good guys can catch the bad guys before they have a chance to strike.

Stay Safe, Stay Vigilant, Walk Softly But Carry a Big Stick.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm waiting for a Brussels type attack in the USA...and it WILL come....and then listen to Mr. Rotten continue to try and continue to say it won't make a difference here.

There is a simple truth.... The Muslims, both radical and supposed peaceful, want us dead... or subjugated to their will. They want the modern world neutered and for us to revert to 3000 year old doctrines and lifestyles.

The goal of the Muslims is for a worldwide caliphate, and it's time you freaking woke up and accepted that FACT! They are COMING...and many are already HERE! How many deaths from terrorism will it take to wake your ass up?

Am I a bigot for wishing that all Muslims were deported from our country? I can accept that on the basis of security and safety. They want us all DEAD! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> I'm waiting for a Brussels type attack in the USA...and it WILL come....and then listen to Mr. Rotten continue to try and continue to say it won't make a difference here.
> 
> There is a simple truth.... The Muslims, both radical and supposed peaceful, want us dead... or subjugated to their will. They want the modern world neutered and for us to revert to 3000 year old doctrines and lifestyles.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Elf, . . .

There is nothing here in the US for muslims, . . . but the US. It's people, it's machinery, it's wealth, it's productivity. No 1400 year old mosques, statues, icons, . . . nada.

They are here for one of two reasons, . . . they couldn't hack it back where their kind is the predominate jackass in the pasture field, . . . or they are here to spread their jackass ways.

Kick em out, . . . 100%, . . . lock stock and barrel, . . . this piece of turf was carved out first by those who worshipped a pantheon of different ways, . . . and was replaced by our present day, predominant Christian faith, . . . the whole dang Western hemisphere is that way.

Go back to the sand pit, . . . change that place, . . . we don't need them, don't want them, . . . have no use for them. They do not work, live in slums like pigs in a sty, smell like 10 day old dead goats, are the 1st or 2nd worst gang group of thugs in the territory (depending on the territory, . . . somebody sometimes beats them out for # 1).

Prejudiced???? Hell, No, I'm not, . . . I just want to live in peace, . . . watch my descendants do the same, . . . and with ********* around, . . . can't happen.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Worth repeating,



dwight55 said:


> i'm with you elf, . . .
> 
> There is nothing here in the us for muzslimes, . . . But the us. It's people, it's machinery, it's wealth, it's productivity. No 1400 year old mosques, statues, icons, . . . Nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> I'm with you Elf, . . .
> 
> There is nothing here in the US for muslims, . . . but the US. It's people, it's machinery, it's wealth, it's productivity. No 1400 year old mosques, statues, icons, . . . nada.
> 
> ...


Allow me to preach to choir brother Dwight...

If you really want "peace in the Middle East" it is not rocket science... First, Damascus must run red with muslim blood. Free the Syrian Christians and slaughter every muslim bastard in the place. The the same for Beirut. Take the leash off Israel and allow them to retake ALL of Jerusalem. Burn down, then bulldoze every mosque in Jerusalem. The Israelis will rebuild it as they see fit. Fire bomb Gaza until there is nothing there. That will give you a good start on "peace in the Middle East".

If you suggest anything less than that, then please just admit you are an anti-semite and hate Israel because they are Jewish.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

One more time!



dwight55 said:


> I'm with you Elf, . . .
> 
> There is nothing here in the US for muslims, . . . but the US. It's people, it's machinery, it's wealth, it's productivity. No 1400 year old mosques, statues, icons, . . . nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuckB said:


> Allow me to preach to choir brother Dwight...
> 
> If you really want "peace in the Middle East" it is not rocket science... First, Damascus must run red with muslim blood. Free the Syrian Christians and slaughter every muslim bastard in the place. The the same for Beirut. Take the leash off Israel and allow them to retake ALL of Jerusalem. Burn down, then bulldoze every mosque in Jerusalem. The Israelis will rebuild it as they see fit. Fire bomb Gaza until there is nothing there. That will give you a good start on "peace in the Middle East".
> 
> If you suggest anything less than that, then please just admit you are an anti-semite and hate Israel because they are Jewish.


Truth of the matter, Buck, . . . I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head, . . . more than once.

Those inbred savages only want conflict, . . . so give it to em. In spades. Round the clock. Up the hill and down the vale.

Personally, . . . I'd start with Tehran, . . . move to Medina, . . . then Mecca, . . . I'd leave glass where sand used to be, . . .

I'd also flatten every structure on the top of temple mount in Israel, . . . push Gaza into the sea, literally with bulldozers, . . . and plant a rice crop or something advantageous, . . . meanwhile you can be running your agenda.

By the time we are both done, . . . might be time for the Lord Jesus to come back, . . . but that's all OK too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

BuckB said:


> Allow me to preach to choir brother Dwight...
> 
> If you really want "peace in the Middle East" it is not rocket science... First, Damascus must run red with muslim blood. Free the Syrian Christians and slaughter every muslim bastard in the place. The the same for Beirut. Take the leash off Israel and allow them to retake ALL of Jerusalem. Burn down, then bulldoze every mosque in Jerusalem. The Israelis will rebuild it as they see fit. Fire bomb Gaza until there is nothing there. That will give you a good start on "peace in the Middle East".
> 
> If you suggest anything less than that, then please just admit you are an anti-semite and hate Israel because they are Jewish.


Killing them all is the only way. As long as they and their beliefs are around, there will be no peace. Ever.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bump ^^



dwight55 said:


> I'm with you Elf, . . .
> 
> There is nothing here in the US for muslims, . . . but the US. It's people, it's machinery, it's wealth, it's productivity. No 1400 year old mosques, statues, icons, . . . nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Truth of the matter, Buck, . . . I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head, . . . more than once.
> 
> Those inbred savages only want conflict, . . . so give it to em. In spades. Round the clock. Up the hill and down the vale.
> 
> ...


Works for me. The only reason I suggested starting Syria and Lebanon, rather than Saudi Arabia and Iran is because there needs to be a bit more free land in the area before starting a major offensive on Iran. But I think we are on the same page regardless of our individual strategies.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Works for me. The only reason I suggested starting Syria and Lebanon, rather than Saudi Arabia and Iran is because there needs to be a bit more free land in the area before starting a major offensive on Iran. But I think we are on the same page regardless of our individual strategies.


It all starts in Syria! well, Damascus to be exact!! It will end in Israel!! God willing! Ezekiel 38,39!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it is said in the Islam faith you reap what you sew-- so I agree with the above comments.
and what is an *****? like do you put it in a dodge or a chevy? 
I am half native American not *****.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> it is said in the Islam faith you reap what you sew-- so I agree with the above comments.
> and what is an *****? like do you put it in a dodge or a chevy?
> I am half native American not *****.


Injün how you say Native American after a few whiskeys with Buck B!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> it is said in the Islam faith you reap what you sew-- so I agree with the above comments.
> and what is an *****? like do you put it in a dodge or a chevy?
> I am half native American not *****.


My wife, who is 100% American Indian, disagrees with the term "native American". So we use the the term "*****" (tongue in cheek).


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> 
> Five arrested after two Indian cattle traders found hanging dead in tree | Asia | News | The Independent
> 
> ...


Stupid question, the perfectly obvious answer is to carry a gun.

Some crazy bastard screams allllll - aaaaaak - bbbbar and the obvious response is from several CCW persons to reply bang bang bang bang bang bang bang..... problem solved...

Unless you are in a state with restrictive gun laws then it is .... bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang and alot of civilians die

Make the choice.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Obviously I have some different views than some of you guys. I'm just going to agree to disagree and bow out of the debate. I have too much respect and have learned too much from you guys to argue and bicker over this one issue.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill Warner, PhD: Jihad vs Crusades


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban. He gets it. 
Everything he complains about against Brussels is exactly what Washington is doing to us.
This was just a few days before the attack on Brussels.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ..., or singled out in the airport every time I fly, or having my bags searched over and over again, or stopped at checkpoints 60 miles within our own borders and told that my papers are not in order (even though I was born in America.) While I am not Muslim, I am frequently mistaken for one so I have a keen understanding of how Arabs are treated in this country.


When I fly, it's typically out if ATL, the busiest airport in USA. You will rarely see a black person and never see an Arabic looking person being patted down. It will predominantly be white business traveller or elderly white females.

Ralphie my boy, I maintain yo u don't know shat about racism in the U S because compared to the rest o f the world it barely exists...and when it does it is black people, Hispanics, and middle eastern people being racist against white people.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Take a look at this video






Too many muslims are fired up by this kind of propaganda and I don't trust them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban. He gets it.
> Everything he complains about against Brussels is exactly what Washington is doing to us.
> This was just a few days before the attack on Brussels.


Thanks, i missed this one.

He is right, and it is good to see a head of state resisting the domination.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here's a look at what the hardline muslims want the world to be like


----------

